# Model R-15 VTR Predator Magpul® MOE Collapsible Stock



## Furtaker (Dec 11, 2010)

I have is older R-15 and really like it a lot and wanted to know if anyone has purchased one of the newer ones and what you thought of it. I really like the Mossy Oak Brush Camo pattern and thing of up grading. Let me know what you think. Thanks, Brian


----------



## youngdon (Mar 10, 2010)

I don't own either, but most everyone with the colder model seems to really like it.


----------

